# Am I doing it right?



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

Hello,
I don't know if I make Tiny happy with what I do. Tiny is my only budgie. I can't get an other budgie because I don't have the room for it, I don't have the money and we life in a flat so everyone will hear everything and two budgies are louder than one. Most people will probably hate me for keeping Tiny alone, but when I life on my own I will and want an other budgie. But this is how I'm doing it right now. Everyday I'm at school from 8:15 till 3:00. Sometimes I'm starting school later so when I'm awake I let her out of her cage. When I'm home at 3:10 I open the cage and give her full attention, then I'm doing my homework while she is playing. I talk out loud so she can hear what I say. Most of the time she runs to me and I let her step up. While she's on my finger, She falls asleep or starts preening or plays with my fingers. I let her walk on my computer if she wants too and then she starts playing with her toys in her cage or outside the cage. She has 6 different toys in her cage. I put her back in the cage when we will have dinner and after a half an hour I let her out again till it's bedtime for her. After dinner I start training with her (stepping up or something else). I'm doing some homework and when I'm done I play with her. I also sing for her on the guitar or play piano (She really loves it, when I start singing, she always runs to my mouth and starts listing and later she sings with me, it's really cute). How long I'm playing really depends on how much homework I have. But her cage is in my bedroom so I'm actually with her all the time. But the problem is my parents are divorced. I'm one week by my mother and the other week by my father. Everyday after school and in the weekend I go to Tiny. In the weekend longer. After school I'm with her for 4 hours I give her full attention in those hours. and then I have to go home. Sometimes I go back to her in the evening. And when I start school later then 8:15, I go to my mother's house to be with Tiny. In the weekend I'm with her for like 6 hours and sometimes I go back in the evening. And at Wednesday I sleep by my mother for Tiny. (My mother is only home at Wednesday, the other days she's by my stepfather). She looks very happy and is singing a lot, and I mean A LOT. She always screams when she hears a plain lol. Sometimes in my ear hahah. She never screams for attention. She's always playing with her toys and is very active. I want to buy a cage by my father for Tiny so that I can take her with me every week (when she's ready, I dont want to stress her) But I'm afraid that she's not happy and that I'm doing it all wrong. Sorry for the long post.

Cassidy 🙂


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Tiny sounds like she adjusted well to your routine. Many budgies are just fine as solo birds so it's not a requirement to get another budgie for Tiny to be happy. My girl Mallorn is six and she's been a solo bird her entire life. She's a very happy, healthy, active girl and we have a great bond. 

I also had a long school schedule. I had school from 7 in the morning until 2:30 in the afternoon, and afterwards I would just spend all my time in the same room with her, doing homework, etc. She adjusted well to this routine and spent the time I wasn't home preening, eating, napping, etc. 

If Tiny is doing well with this routine and is happy, active, and vocal, you're doing everything just fine


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

You really love your budgie. Good for you on being such a good mum to Tiny!

It sounds like your schedule is fine. Your giving Tiny attention and play when you get home, and She sounds like she's very healthy and happy. And don't worry about homework. Even the most social of us enjoy being with people, but not interacting with them 24/7. Even if she's not got your full attention while you do homework, she has your social presence, which makes her happy. :>

As you can, buy a new toy now and then to switch out in her cage to offer variety (you'll slowly acquire a variety over time to allow for switching things up) and maybe hide some of her favourite treats or food to forage fore while your gone, but other than that, it sounds like you have noting to worry about.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cassidy,

You are doing an excellent job with Tiny and I'm very proud of you for all the attention and time you are giving her. :hug:

Don't worry about the fact that she's a solo budgie. She's getting plenty of attention and time with you and many budgies are actually much happier with their human "flock member" than they would be in having another budgie.

Keep up the good work! :urock:*


----------

